# intake



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

Hey, what kind of intake does everyone subjest for my 93 Altima? I was leaning twards a Wepon R, but I don't know. I only have about $500 to spend. Thanks guys!


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

you can also get a place racing intake or a hotshot intake as well. there is even an economy wai that you can get from obx at Southwest Autoworks. ive got the hotsot cai that you can see in my sig... you can go between cai and wai with the hotshot for whichever kind of driving you like best. i piad 179 for my hotshot. try www.southwestautoworks.com theyve got alot of first gen stuff there.


----------



## skylineawd (Dec 3, 2002)

I have Injen WAI, and I love it. I noticed a huge difference with it. Mine also has the heat shield, so it takes a lot of the engine temp off of the intake.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

the heat shield works, sorta, but you still have engine bay heat to contend with, even if its not direct. the hotshot is inside the fenderwell, completely out of the engine bay.


----------



## skylineawd (Dec 3, 2002)

Yeah but then you always have to worry about that water. So get a bypass valve if you get the cold air so you don't lock up your engine.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

the water, unless youre gonna dunk the entire front end of you car in a 2 foot puddle, isnt enough to worry about. ive driven in very bad rain, and didnt get so much as a sputter. i even checked the filter, and for the most part it was still clean and dry. its almost impossible to suck up enough water to hydrolock the engine.


----------

